# Roo Ramp



## HogaRoo

Every time I loaded my bike, if the ramp angle was too steep I would scrape at the top of the ramp. I would place wood under the bottom to decrease the angle but then had a couple of inch ledge I would have to go over. I was afraid that I would mess up the door gasket so I made this ramp extension to help. It was quick to build with stuff I had laying around and doesn't get in the way when the ramp is closed. I also made another ramp extendeder for the top ramp. It really helps with loading and unloading.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Don t have a ROO but I like the idea. Nice MOD









John


----------



## NobleEagle

I tried the same ides using slats of fence for the top of the ramp. I like how your finished system looks and hope it works as well. Mine worked for a bit but I found that more often than not, my Road King's frame still got hung up on the top hinge. I then gave it some thought.
I saw a show on the military channel about the military transport plane the C-5...This plane carries tanks, helicopters, troops and much more right to the front lines. While loading these things onto the plane it has a system that "squats" the plane so the heavy things can be loaded easily. I know you are now asking what this has to do with camping...Well, here it is....I have an electric tongue jack. I disconnect the trailer from my tv and "squat" my trailer as low as it will go (much like the plane does), then I then lower the stabilizer jacks on both sides for support. After unloading the bike, I then raise the trailer again to level it out. No more bottoming out, and things seem to be working better. Just keep this in mind if you get into a bind with your system like I did. I only wish that I could still use your idea being it looks nicer and worked well in most places. Good Job!


----------



## Y-Guy

I see this type of mod needed a lot on the toy hauler forum, its funny that the manufactures are not taking this type of need into account when building their haulers. My only guess is they are still mostly building for the ATV/MX community and have yet to fully realize how varied the toy hauler community really is.

Good mod!


----------



## biga

That is a similar idea to how the KFW ramp is made. I has a 3'-4' piece of plywood hinged at the end of the door and covered in bed liner material, and the ruber stops on the outside of the door are about 4" think instead of the little 1" things we have.


----------



## Rollrs45

It's funny you posted that..... I was looking at my diamond plated top ramp just the other day and noticed scratch marks form my bike's frame. Got me to thinking about the same type of mod. Mine only drags slightly so I've been standing up at the top of the ramp and taking my weight off the bike in order to get it over that last hump. I like the idea and will look into modifying mine in the same manner. Thanks for the tips!!

Mike


----------



## HogaRoo

Now if I could only figure out how to move the bike once it's in. I still have to grab the rear end and slide it to the side to get the door shut. Luckily the floor is slick, but it's still a bunch of weight to move by hand.


----------



## bikerdude&dudette

Y-Guy said:


> I see this type of mod needed a lot on the toy hauler forum, its funny that the manufactures are not taking this type of need into account when building their haulers. My only guess is they are still mostly building for the ATV/MX community and have yet to fully realize how varied the toy hauler community really is.
> 
> Good mod!


you can probably get the added ramp from the 31kfw mod to help out...i have the road king custom wich is 2 inches lower than normal and i have never gotten hung up even in steep inclines...it is a factory mount that adds about 2 more feet to the ramp with detatchable support legs...dave is looking into it for his 28krs
steve


----------



## dammawpa

My 31 KFW ramp is almost too steep as well. It has the factory extension of about 36 inches, hinged at the top. My garage space is about three inches too short also. I put those round furniture skidder sliders thingys under the tire, the slide it over to make the Electra-Glide fit. So far so good if I start the bike on the right side then angle to the left rear of the garage.
My next mod is going to be making legs to put under the ramp when setup for a picnic table area.
Will send pics when done.


----------



## walkerman

dammawpa said:


> My 31 KFW ramp is almost too steep as well. It has the factory extension of about 36 inches, hinged at the top. My garage space is about three inches too short also. I put those round furniture skidder sliders thingys under the tire, the slide it over to make the Electra-Glide fit. So far so good if I start the bike on the right side then angle to the left rear of the garage.
> My next mod is going to be making legs to put under the ramp when setup for a picnic table area.
> Will send pics when done.


Just got 23krs, have road king also. ramp looks too steep to prevent bottoming at top. Saw the 31kfw at the rv show, looked like the extensions would give that little extra to make it. Let me know if that works. Our Outback had an axle flip to clear steep driveway, makes it worse.


----------



## HDOutbackers

I made a ramp modification to get my ElectraGlide into my 31KFW out of 1/2 inch plywood doubled up, a 2X4, and some non-skid self adhesive strips. I also carry some extra plywood and a 4X4, plus the 2X6 I use for for the jacks.The frame kept rubbing the diamond plate so I had to make a fix.

The pictures in my Gallery show the completed project.

I bought a Vehicle Positioning Jack to move the rear tire so I can close the ramp. At 5'6" 200lbs....I felt saving my back was better than playing macho he man to slide the tail end over. The DW sits on the bike to steady it, I raise the tire the few inches and easily roll the tail end to the right to close the ramp. Lower the jack, strap it and go.

I bought the Advanced Tool Design model for $79.00. A similar model is at the link below.

Positioning Jack Link


----------



## Oregon_Camper

HogaRoo said:


> Now if I could only figure out how to move the bike once it's in. I still have to grab the rear end and slide it to the side to get the door shut. Luckily the floor is slick, but it's still a bunch of weight to move by hand.


Hey HogaRoo....your sig picture makes your TV look like the front wheels are almost off the ground. Do you have your hitch properly adjusted in that picture?


----------



## MaeJae

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now if I could only figure out how to move the bike once it's in. I still have to grab the rear end and slide it to the side to get the door shut. Luckily the floor is slick, but it's still a bunch of weight to move by hand.


Hey HogaRoo....your sig picture makes your TV *look like the front wheels are almost off the ground*. Do you have your hitch properly adjusted in that picture?








[/quote]
I was just about to post the same thing...









GREAT Mod!!!









MaeJae


----------



## HogaRoo

The picture was taken at an angle while parked on a pretty steep hill at the campground. It looks pretty level while parked on a level surface. I quess I need to take a better shot.
How much does that positioning jack weigh and does it take up much room?


----------



## HDOutbackers

HogaRoo said:


> The picture was taken at an angle while parked on a pretty steep hill at the campground. It looks pretty level while parked on a level surface. I quess I need to take a better shot.
> How much does that positioning jack weigh and does it take up much room?


The positioning jack weighs about 40 pounds and sits on the floor to the left of the bike when motoring down the highway. I turn it over on its top so it does not roll around


----------



## Campforthenight

HogaRoo said:


> Now if I could only figure out how to move the bike once it's in. I still have to grab the rear end and slide it to the side to get the door shut. Luckily the floor is slick, but it's still a bunch of weight to move by hand.


My bike at 900#s I cannot "lift and scoot". I have to come in on an angle and hope I dont have to put the left foot down. Its a deep drop off and not to fun.


----------



## HDOutbackers

Campforthenight said:


> Now if I could only figure out how to move the bike once it's in. I still have to grab the rear end and slide it to the side to get the door shut. Luckily the floor is slick, but it's still a bunch of weight to move by hand.


My bike at 900#s I cannot "lift and scoot". I have to come in on an angle and hope I dont have to put the left foot down. Its a deep drop off and not to fun.








[/quote]

I would check out the positioning jack. It really saves the back sliding that tail end over. And no...I do not have stock in the company. I just know how bad my back hurt after moving it manually once!


----------



## brenda

my hubby just got a piece of the diamond plate so he too can extend the ramp..He has a road glide that he puts in there. It fits pretty well, he too just goes in on an angle and it usually fits good. We are really thinking about getting an rv with the rear ramp as we now take my sportster and we have to load that into the back of his truck. It would be so much easier to just load them both into the back of the camper,, I just love my outback though.. We might keep it one more year and then get the back loader next year..


----------



## Gary

bikerdude&dudette said:


> I see this type of mod needed a lot on the toy hauler forum, its funny that the manufactures are not taking this type of need into account when building their haulers. My only guess is they are still mostly building for the ATV/MX community and have yet to fully realize how varied the toy hauler community really is.
> 
> Good mod!


you can probably get the added ramp from the 31kfw mod to help out...i have the road king custom wich is 2 inches lower than normal and i have never gotten hung up even in steep inclines...it is a factory mount that adds about 2 more feet to the ramp with detatchable support legs...dave is looking into it for his 28krs
steve
[/quote]

I sure need some sort of extention.I don't think I could ever get my bike in the garage.
How can I get a factory mount that adds 2 more feet.
Do you have any pictures?
Or part numbers to order one?
Thanks Gary


----------



## forceten

Gary said:


> I see this type of mod needed a lot on the toy hauler forum, its funny that the manufactures are not taking this type of need into account when building their haulers. My only guess is they are still mostly building for the ATV/MX community and have yet to fully realize how varied the toy hauler community really is.
> 
> Good mod!


you can probably get the added ramp from the 31kfw mod to help out...i have the road king custom wich is 2 inches lower than normal and i have never gotten hung up even in steep inclines...it is a factory mount that adds about 2 more feet to the ramp with detatchable support legs...dave is looking into it for his 28krs
steve
[/quote]

I sure need some sort of extention.I don't think I could ever get my bike in the garage.
How can I get a factory mount that adds 2 more feet.
Do you have any pictures?
Or part numbers to order one?
Thanks Gary
[/quote]

My roo came with a 2nd fold out ramp once the main ramp is down. Also came with two bar brackets that get put under the ramp when down and raises the ramp up higher so the angle isn't so steep. I have never had a problem riding my bikes up the ramp and in the garage.


----------



## Mary

forceten said:


> I see this type of mod needed a lot on the toy hauler forum, its funny that the manufactures are not taking this type of need into account when building their haulers. My only guess is they are still mostly building for the ATV/MX community and have yet to fully realize how varied the toy hauler community really is.
> 
> Good mod!


you can probably get the added ramp from the 31kfw mod to help out...i have the road king custom wich is 2 inches lower than normal and i have never gotten hung up even in steep inclines...it is a factory mount that adds about 2 more feet to the ramp with detatchable support legs...dave is looking into it for his 28krs
steve
[/quote]

I sure need some sort of extention.I don't think I could ever get my bike in the garage.
How can I get a factory mount that adds 2 more feet.
Do you have any pictures?
Or part numbers to order one?
Thanks Gary
[/quote]

My roo came with a 2nd fold out ramp once the main ramp is down. Also came with two bar brackets that get put under the ramp when down and raises the ramp up higher so the angle isn't so steep. I have never had a problem riding my bikes up the ramp and in the garage.
[/quote]

Which roo do you have?


----------



## forceten

Sydney 5th wheel, I always forget the numbers on it - I think its the 31KFW 2009

Maybe my setup isn't the same as the pull along roos, i don't know. I put the first ramp down - there is a small metal flap that comes down at the top of the ramp. When the main ramp comes down I have another ramp that fold down off that. Then 2 U brackets are on before I drop the ramps and that leaves the middle area up higher and its not that steep of an angle.

What do you guys have?

Looking through the gallery its just like hd's setup










I adjust the bottom brackets all the way extended and I have no problems with my bikes up the ramps.


----------



## Gary

Is this ramp extention home made?
Can you take a few more pics?
Thanks Gary


----------



## Gary

Mary said:


> I see this type of mod needed a lot on the toy hauler forum, its funny that the manufactures are not taking this type of need into account when building their haulers. My only guess is they are still mostly building for the ATV/MX community and have yet to fully realize how varied the toy hauler community really is.
> 
> Good mod!


you can probably get the added ramp from the 31kfw mod to help out...i have the road king custom wich is 2 inches lower than normal and i have never gotten hung up even in steep inclines...it is a factory mount that adds about 2 more feet to the ramp with detatchable support legs...dave is looking into it for his 28krs
steve
[/quote]

I sure need some sort of extention.I don't think I could ever get my bike in the garage.
How can I get a factory mount that adds 2 more feet.
Do you have any pictures?
Or part numbers to order one?
Thanks Gary
[/quote]

My roo came with a 2nd fold out ramp once the main ramp is down. Also came with two bar brackets that get put under the ramp when down and raises the ramp up higher so the angle isn't so steep. I have never had a problem riding my bikes up the ramp and in the garage.
[/quote]

Which roo do you have?
[/quote]
I have a 2010 28ORS and the angle of the ramp is to steep to get my Harley in the garage.
I need a 2nd fold out ramp.
Can you send me pics of your ramp.
I will need to make one or buy one.
Thank you Gary


----------



## forceten

Gary said:


> Is this ramp extention home made?
> Can you take a few more pics?
> Thanks Gary


What your saying is that you don't have that 2nd black foldout ramp thats in the picture from HD? you just have the main ramp that comes down? So if you just have the one ramp i guess you don't have the two factory brackets that get attached to the outside of the ramp before you lower it down? to raise up the angle of the ramp? They are in that picture also - those two metal brackets that are under the ramp. They are adjustable (to a point) but without that 2nd ramp you wouldn't be able to use them i guess. My roo has attachments on the outside the the ramp door that the brackets get snapped into. And then taken off when the roo is traveling.

Mine came like that from the factory..... I could take more pictures once the hauler is out of storage - beginning of april sometime.


----------



## harley outbacker

forceten said:


> Is this ramp extention home made?
> Can you take a few more pics?
> Thanks Gary


What your saying is that you don't have that 2nd black foldout ramp thats in the picture from HD? you just have the main ramp that comes down? So if you just have the one ramp i guess you don't have the two factory brackets that get attached to the outside of the ramp before you lower it down? to raise up the angle of the ramp? They are in that picture also - those two metal brackets that are under the ramp. They are adjustable (to a point) but without that 2nd ramp you wouldn't be able to use them i guess. My roo has attachments on the outside the the ramp door that the brackets get snapped into. And then taken off when the roo is traveling.

Mine came like that from the factory..... I could take more pictures once the hauler is out of storage - beginning of april sometime.
[/quote]
Does anyone have the contact info for the handles or part numbers about the mod? I have the 280RS and would like to do this.


----------



## Gary

forceten said:


> Is this ramp extention home made?
> Can you take a few more pics?
> Thanks Gary


What your saying is that you don't have that 2nd black foldout ramp thats in the picture from HD? you just have the main ramp that comes down? So if you just have the one ramp i guess you don't have the two factory brackets that get attached to the outside of the ramp before you lower it down? to raise up the angle of the ramp? They are in that picture also - those two metal brackets that are under the ramp. They are adjustable (to a point) but without that 2nd ramp you wouldn't be able to use them i guess. My roo has attachments on the outside the the ramp door that the brackets get snapped into. And then taken off when the roo is traveling.

Mine came like that from the factory..... I could take more pictures once the hauler is out of storage - beginning of april sometime.
[/quote]

i have a new 2010 28ORS with only the main ramp.
i need the 2nd foldout pc.
Can you give me as much details and pictures of your ramp so I could make one.
The angle would never allow me to load my Harley.
I had a 2007 23KRS and it was alot lower to the ground and the Harley rubed on the top aluminum pc.
Thanks Gary


----------



## forceten

Once i take it out of storage i will take pictures for you of the outside brackets and the 2nd ramp and how they have it bolted on


----------



## WERA976

Me too - pictures and part numbers, please.

We've got a 2010 280RS and dang is that ramp short & steep. It took all my wife's pushing and all my cursing & pushing to get my FZ-6 in there for a test fit this afternoon. It wouldn't even go the first time, the headers & oil pan drag on the transition angle at the top.

We added a pair of jack stands under the ramp (about 10 inches of lift) & positioned an 8' 2X8 at the end of the ramp and then, barely, we got the bike up there.

Little dirtbikes & quads you can ride up the ramp are fine, but a 450 lb. +/- street bike. Whoa.

I foresee a mod in my future. That second fold-out ramp, and if I could get a pair of those aluminum tubes to elevate the end of the ramp that would be great.


----------



## Gary

I am going to make a ramp this week.
I was hoping to make 4 ft wide and 3 ft long.
I was going to start with a 12 inch rise off the ground where the two ramps meet.
Hope it should be enough.
I will post pics after its done.
Gary


----------



## forceten

WERA976 said:


> Me too - pictures and part numbers, please.
> 
> We've got a 2010 280RS and dang is that ramp short & steep. It took all my wife's pushing and all my cursing & pushing to get my FZ-6 in there for a test fit this afternoon. It wouldn't even go the first time, the headers & oil pan drag on the transition angle at the top.
> 
> We added a pair of jack stands under the ramp (about 10 inches of lift) & positioned an 8' 2X8 at the end of the ramp and then, barely, we got the bike up there.
> 
> Little dirtbikes & quads you can ride up the ramp are fine, but a 450 lb. +/- street bike. Whoa.
> 
> I foresee a mod in my future. That second fold-out ramp, and if I could get a pair of those aluminum tubes to elevate the end of the ramp that would be great.


Just pulled the outback out of storage today. Will see if i can grab pictures sometime today or tomorrow....

BTW just noticed your forum name........ wera 976??

Wera 659 here


----------



## muttbike

Why not just get a motorcycle/atv ramp for a pickup, folding would be nice. They come in some very long lengths. A quick amazon showed the Big Boy, a arched 1500lb capacity ramp and it folds. click it

JR


----------



## Mary

muttbike said:


> Why not just get a motorcycle/atv ramp for a pickup, folding would be nice. They come in some very long lengths. A quick amazon showed the Big Boy, a arched 1500lb capacity ramp and it folds. click it
> 
> JR


We chose this model because of the garage. Had no idea that there is no practical way to load a street bike without modifying the ramp. It's frustrating. I called the parts department at the Churchville Camping World, where we purchased our trailer. Have now placed 2 calls and left 2 messages asking for a callback. Nothing yet. Want to price the extended ramp and the tubular bars on the Sydney 5th wheel.


----------



## Gary

Mary said:


> Why not just get a motorcycle/atv ramp for a pickup, folding would be nice. They come in some very long lengths. A quick amazon showed the Big Boy, a arched 1500lb capacity ramp and it folds. click it
> 
> JR


We chose this model because of the garage. Had no idea that there is no practical way to load a street bike without modifying the ramp. It's frustrating. I called the parts department at the Churchville Camping World, where we purchased our trailer. Have now placed 2 calls and left 2 messages asking for a callback. Nothing yet. Want to price the extended ramp and the tubular bars on the Sydney 5th wheel.
[/quote]

I know why I went from Alberta Canada to Fargo North Dakota to buy my new tt.
I called my local dealer so many times about buying a ramp, I finally have given up.
I am going to make my own.


----------



## Gary

Mary said:


> Why not just get a motorcycle/atv ramp for a pickup, folding would be nice. They come in some very long lengths. A quick amazon showed the Big Boy, a arched 1500lb capacity ramp and it folds. click it
> 
> JR


We chose this model because of the garage. Had no idea that there is no practical way to load a street bike without modifying the ramp. It's frustrating. I called the parts department at the Churchville Camping World, where we purchased our trailer. Have now placed 2 calls and left 2 messages asking for a callback. Nothing yet. Want to price the extended ramp and the tubular bars on the Sydney 5th wheel.
[/quote]
Keep me informed. I made one this week.Not sure how to put pics on here.I will when I try it out.
Gary


----------



## harley outbacker

Gary said:


> Why not just get a motorcycle/atv ramp for a pickup, folding would be nice. They come in some very long lengths. A quick amazon showed the Big Boy, a arched 1500lb capacity ramp and it folds. click it
> 
> JR


We chose this model because of the garage. Had no idea that there is no practical way to load a street bike without modifying the ramp. It's frustrating. I called the parts department at the Churchville Camping World, where we purchased our trailer. Have now placed 2 calls and left 2 messages asking for a callback. Nothing yet. Want to price the extended ramp and the tubular bars on the Sydney 5th wheel.
[/quote]
Keep me informed. I made one this week.Not sure how to put pics on here.I will when I try it out.
Gary
[/quote]
Any pics yet??


----------



## Gary

harley outbacker said:


> Why not just get a motorcycle/atv ramp for a pickup, folding would be nice. They come in some very long lengths. A quick amazon showed the Big Boy, a arched 1500lb capacity ramp and it folds. click it
> 
> JR


We chose this model because of the garage. Had no idea that there is no practical way to load a street bike without modifying the ramp. It's frustrating. I called the parts department at the Churchville Camping World, where we purchased our trailer. Have now placed 2 calls and left 2 messages asking for a callback. Nothing yet. Want to price the extended ramp and the tubular bars on the Sydney 5th wheel.
[/quote]
Keep me informed. I made one this week.Not sure how to put pics on here.I will when I try it out.
Gary
[/quote]
Any pics yet??
[/quote]

Sorry no pics.
My trailer is in storage.Not at home.
As soon as I have them I will post.


----------



## Gary

Well I took the ramp out to the trailer storage yard tonight but forgot my camera.
Just took pics of the ramp at home.
The ramp seems to work well.(Angle seems right) NEVER tried my bike.
Made a couple of bracket to store the ramp at the back of the trailer next to the spare tire.
The ramp is aluminum and 4Ft wide 3 Ft long and 12" high.


----------



## harley outbacker

Gary said:


> Well I took the ramp out to the trailer storage yard tonight but forgot my camera.
> Just took pics of the ramp at home.
> The ramp seems to work well.(Angle seems right) NEVER tried my bike.
> Made a couple of bracket to store the ramp at the back of the trailer next to the spare tire.
> The ramp is aluminum and 4Ft wide 3 Ft long and 12" high.
> View attachment 668
> View attachment 669


Wow that looks great. If you have any additional pics as to how you are storing it that would be great. Also any interest in making another one?


----------



## forceten

Ahhh forgot about you guys, but i did take the pics. Probably too late to help. But this came stock from my 2009 roo 5th wheel. Two adjustable angle brackets get put underneath - they click into place and it raises the two ramps up level more. I ride my bikes up the ramp no problem. I don't have a picture with the angles underneath the ramps - but you get the idea

Lets see if i can post the pictures from the gallery


----------



## Gary

forceten said:


> Ahhh forgot about you guys, but i did take the pics. Probably too late to help. But this came stock from my 2009 roo 5th wheel. Two adjustable angle brackets get put underneath - they click into place and it raises the two ramps up level more. I ride my bikes up the ramp no problem. I don't have a picture with the angles underneath the ramps - but you get the idea
> 
> Lets see if i can post the pictures from the gallery


Is the small ramp 3/4" plywood or something else?
How heavy are your bikes?
I was going to make a ramp extention out of 3/4" plywood, but I was afraid it would bend and break under the weight of my bike 800 lbs. and me 200 lbs as i was driving up.
Thanks for the pics
Gary


----------



## forceten

No clue what the wood/material is. Its coated with non slip stuff. I would almost say its particle board the way it feels. Was real worried about breaking it the first few times. 20+ times later its holding up fine.

My bikes are 300-400lbs plus me. I know other 5th wheelers who have this setup bring their harleys up. So its pretty strong.


----------

